# Quality of Aging



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2012)

Good article about the quality of aging, also some useful links to more aging related articles...http://www.healthyfellow.com/832/quality-of-aging/#more-832


----------



## Cristine (Jun 20, 2012)

Very informative article, especially the point about the decline of cognitive functioning. The quality of aging all depends on the habits of the people.


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting article SeaBreaze,I like to try and keep my brain active by doing crossword puzzles Games on my computer like seek and find and computer card games.Statins are the worst medication you can take  for thieving your memory.


----------

